# Schumacher pass counter



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

richard said:


> Roadstergal hit the nail on the head with the difference between Senna and Schumacher. I think Ayrton took great joy in sort of thumbing his nose at his competitors by passing them. He was the type of driver that wouldn't accept a pass made in the pits was actually a pass. Michael is a great strategist. Give me Senna anyday.


I'm sure Senna thumbed his nose at the wall too just prior to it being his last memory  :angel:

some people would prefer to be remembered well of their past life and others would prefer to live out their current life and remember the past well


----------



## ceegeezM3 (Feb 25, 2004)

Are you saying that he can't pass, or he won't? 

Put MS on the back row, throw in some rain and watch him lap the entire field. 

Put him in just about any car (BAR, BMW, Renualt) and I'll bet he'd still be winning a majority of the races.

I've seen him pass plenty of cars for position over the last 10 years.


----------



## richard (Apr 3, 2002)

What surprises me is that I know from the past that Michael is a fierce competitor so I would think winning the way he does now would frustrate him. I think it would be much more satisfying to actually beat someone on the track. To use a Baseball analogy...a walk is as good as a hit, but I sure feel better when I get a hit.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Passing has been a point for discussion for some time. When qualifying doesn't establish who is fastest, like it did in Senna's day. The rules have been established to make it more difficult for Michael and Ferrari, as we've heard the Speed guys talk about frequently. There isn't that much difference in performance among the top cars to make it a cinch move for Michael to pass Kimi or JPM. You can look at the lap times and seen that Michael makes the difference early and when he has a clear track. Check out the attached image. Michael's big difference was before the first stop, from there on his, Kimi's and Juan's times were not that much different. Traffic made the difference for Juan being further back and Michael was just faster than Kimi and the McLaren.


----------

